# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت > خبر: فارسی ساز DevExpress

## pad_kay

با سلام
من حدود 2 و 3 سال که از کامپوننت DevExpress استفاده می کنم و از آن بسیار رازضی هستم و تنها مشکل آن دو مورد زیر است :
 1-عدم ساپورت راست به چپ
 2- عدم امکان تغییر  متون آن به فارسی
به سایت گروه برنامه نویسان پیشرو  سر زدم با کمال تعجب دیدم که توسط مدیر سایت کامپونتی با نام TVWGDevExpressToFarsi برای دانلود گذاشته شده است که مشکل دوم را به خوبی حل نموده و استفاده از آن آسان است.
برای اطلاعات بیشتر به مراجعه فرمائید.
امیدوارم در آینده نه چندان دور مشکل اول نیز حل شود

----------


## pad_kay

با سلام 
گویا هیچیک از اعضا محترم سایت از این کامپوننت استفاده نمی کنند و برای همین هم تمایلی به دانلود فارسی ساز آن ندارنند.
در صورتیکه از کامپوننت دیگری استفاده می کنید که قویتر ازاین کامپوننت است من را در جریان قرار دهید 
با تشکر

----------


## somayyeh

ولی من استفاده کردم و بسیار عالی است من هم با شما موافقم و از کمکتون تشکر می کنم

----------


## pad_kay

> ولی من استفاده کردم و بسیار عالی است من هم با شما موافقم و از کمکتون تشکر می کنم


با سلام 
من امروز دوباره سری به سایت گروه برنامه نویسان پیشرو  زدم و با کمال تعجب دیم که این کامپوننت 33 بار دانلود شده است ولی جزء پاسخی مدیر سایت داده بود هیچگونه پاسخ دیگر داده نشده بود
به نظر شما دوستان عزیز آیا این دور از عرف و مرام  نیست که ما از چیزی استفاده کنیم ولی نظری در ارتباط با آن ندهیم مخصوصا در مواردی که می دانیم آن مورد جدید بوده و جواب ها ما موجب تقویت روحیه ایجاده کننده می شود
و با اینکار دلگرمی خاصی به ایشان داده می شود

----------


## vcldeveloper

> من امروز دوباره سری به سایت گروه برنامه نویسان پیشرو  زدم و با کمال تعجب دیم که این کامپوننت 33 بار دانلود شده است ولی جزء پاسخی مدیر سایت داده بود هیچگونه پاسخ دیگر داده نشده بود


دقت داشته باشید که اینطور فعالیت ها می تواند به عنوان فعالیت "*تبلیغ سایت*" تلقی بشه، بخصوص که لینک انجمن مربوطه در امضاء شما هم وجود داره، و نام و مشخصات فرد مدیر آن انجمن هم مشخص نیست، و شما به تازگی شناسه vwg_co را در سایت برنامه نویس ثبت کردید. پس خیلی بی ربط نیست، اگر بگیم احتمالا شما خودتون مدیر آن انجمن هستید!
در این سایت همچین فعالیت هایی حکم SPAM را دارد، و پست های مربوطه و کاربر ارسال کننده حذف می شوند.
لطفا بیشتر دقت کنید.

----------


## iranfa

من هم میگم که این آقا همون مدیره به هزاران دلیل :
شناسشون همون آدرس سایته
تمامی پست هایی که مدیر سایت داده تو اینجا هم هست
حتی امضا هاشون هم کپ نمیزنه
----
اما  با این حال اگه واقعی باشه بد نسیت

----------


## houshang.karami

به هرحال اگه تبليغ هم باشه من خودم كمال تشكر را دارم 
يك سوال داشتم و آن اينكه 
آيا توي سي شارپ يا وي بي دات نت هم ميشه از اين استفاده كرد؟

----------


## benyaminrahimi

من که از خو د express liberary استفاده می کنم همه کنترل ها رو خودش فارسی میکنه 
نه فقط dx grid

----------


## Nima NT

> من که از خو د express liberary استفاده می کنم همه کنترل ها رو خودش فارسی میکنه 
> نه فقط dx grid


میشه کمی بیشتر توضیح بدید ؟

----------


## benyaminrahimi

بله شما با cxlocaleeditor.exe فایل ini فارسی خودتون رو بسازید 
و با کامپوننت cxlocale می تونید اونو تو برنامتون استفاده کنید تو ضیح بیشتر خواستی 
تو سایتم هست 

در جواب اون اقای C#‎‎‎‎‎ کار هم باید بگم 
به سایت devexpress.com یک سری بزنی سوالت خود به خود حل میشه
بله تو دات نت اسمش dxprince هست برای wpf asp siver light هم هست


من نمی دونم چیزایی که نوشتم warez هست یا نه 
ولی آقایون به خودشون بیاین تمامی چیزایی که ما استفاده می کنیم یا از warez رسیده 
یا crack شده و مراجع اعزام هم از این قاعده جدا نیستند 

عوض مچ گیری یا پلیس بازی یک کار مفید کنن

حالا این آقا رفته زحمت کشیده یک کامپوننت نوشته مفتی هم داره برای یقیه share می کنه 
ولی من در کمال تعجب می بینم دوستان مثل شرلوک هلمز مشغول زاغ سیاه زدن ایشونن 
و کلی وقت گذاشتن 



با احترام زیاد

----------


## houshang.karami

سلام
درمورد فارسي كردن dxprience ها توي سايت devexpress يك راهنمايي ها كرده من خودم اين لينك را براي دوستان عزيز قرار مي دهم  من خوشبختانه توانستم با اين روش در  سي شارپ  دات نت قسمت فيلتر  ديتا گريد را فارسي كنم 
http://www.devexpress.com/Support/Ce...8-cb462cd2dd2b

----------


## benyaminrahimi

> سلام
> درمورد فارسي كردن dxprience ها توي سايت devexpress يك راهنمايي ها كرده من خودم اين لينك را براي دوستان عزيز قرار مي دهم من خوشبختانه توانستم با اين روش در سي شارپ دات نت قسمت فيلتر ديتا گريد را فارسي كنم 
> http://www.devexpress.com/Support/Ce...8-cb462cd2dd2b


اگه مثل vcl ها روش راحتتری می گذاشت تو برنامه های multi langual بهتر بود

----------


## ParsaNM

اي بابا جناب کشاورز ...

بچه رو ترسوندين .... حالا آدرسش رو هم برداشه ... invalid شده ....

يکي نيست بگه خوب اگه دوست داري همه شاهکارت رو ببينن خوب يه تاپيک بساز بزار همه ببينن و نظر بدن ديگه ....!


حالا من اگر بخوام شاهکار اين آقا رو ببينم بايد چي کار کنم ......! :افسرده: 
اصلا مي دونين چيه ... من اين حرفا حاليم نميشه ...کامپوننت منو بدين برم .... :گیج:

----------


## smbm65

سلام
شرکت ما چند ماهی است بر روی فارسی کردن کامپوننت DevExpress کار میکند
من چند تصویر و یک فیلم و یک برنامه نمونه از Devexpress فارسی را در لینک زیر قرار داده ام :

http://www.amiremehr.ir/DevExpress/Dev1.jpg
http://www.amiremehr.ir/DevExpress/Dev2.jpg
http://www.amiremehr.ir/DevExpress/DevExpress.swf
http://www.amiremehr.ir/DevExpress/DevExpress.zip

لطفا" اگر سوالی دارید می توانید به شماره 09365802005 یا آدرس ایمیل smbm65@gmail.com با من در تماس باشید.

----------


## bootshow

DevExpress تا اونجایی که میدونم نسخه .NET را راست به چپ کرده یا حداقل در حال تکمیل اونه.
مشکل با نسخه دلفی اونه.

----------


## همدانی

> سلام
> شرکت ما چند ماهی است بر روی فارسی کردن کامپوننت DevExpress کار میکند
> من چند تصویر و یک فیلم و یک برنامه نمونه از Devexpress فارسی را در لینک زیر قرار داده ام :
> 
> http://www.amiremehr.ir/DevExpress/Dev1.jpg
> http://www.amiremehr.ir/DevExpress/Dev2.jpg
> http://www.amiremehr.ir/DevExpress/DevExpress.swf
> http://www.amiremehr.ir/DevExpress/DevExpress.zip
> 
> لطفا" اگر سوالی دارید می توانید به شماره 09365802005 یا آدرس ایمیل smbm65@gmail.com با من در تماس باشید.


دوست عزیز فایل آخر مشکل دارد.
آنزیپ نمیشود.

----------


## mehdi_9009

با سلام اگه ممکنه نحوه فارسی کردن را آموزش بدین ما که با ورژن 10.1.5 هر کاری کردیم نتونستم Rtl کنم  :ناراحت:

----------


## vcldeveloper

> من نمی دونم چیزایی که نوشتم warez هست یا نه 
> ولی آقایون به خودشون بیاین تمامی چیزایی که ما استفاده می کنیم یا از warez رسیده 
> یا crack شده و مراجع اعزام هم از این قاعده جدا نیستند
> 
> عوض مچ گیری یا پلیس بازی یک کار مفید کنن


ممنوعیت فعالیت Warez در این سایت ربطی به مسائل اخلاقی یا شرعی نداره؛ قبلا درباره اش مفصلا توضیح داده شده، نیازی نمی بینم که برای هر کاربر توضیحات قبلی را مجدد تکرار کنم.





> حالا این آقا رفته زحمت کشیده یک کامپوننت نوشته مفتی هم داره برای یقیه share می کنه 
> ولی من در کمال تعجب می بینم دوستان مثل شرلوک هلمز مشغول زاغ سیاه زدن ایشونن 
> و کلی وقت گذاشتن


این سایت یک بخش معرفی محصولات داره، که کاربران می تونند در اون بخش محصولات خودشان را معرفی کنند. این آقا یک محصول مرتبط با کامپوننت های دلفی را اینجا معرفی کرد، که این عمل ذاتا مشکلی نداره، ولی لینک همان مطلب را در امضاء خودش هم درج کرد، و در پست های بعدی هم لینک به همان مطلب را تکرار کرد؛ بهش تذکر داده شد که این کار میتونه جزو فعالیت های SPAM باشه. ارسال لینک وب سایت در سایت های پربیننده، یکی از راه های بالا بردن Ranking وب سایت هست.

----------


## darinoos1

منم با نظر مهندس رحیمی موافقم 

دلیلی نداره به کسی که این همه زخمت می کشه یهکار مفیدی انجام میده بعد بیان بگن داره تبلیغ می کنه 
خوب اگه از این کار پولی به ایشون می رسه این درست 
اما ایشون فایل رو رایگان در اختیار عموم گذاشته.

----------


## benyaminrahimi

دوست عزيز اين چيزي که گذاشتي مال دات نت 

که خود شرکت dev express فارسي کرده 
و از نظر rtl reading مشکل داره 

اون تقويم فارسي هم که يونيت تو دات نت 


ميشه بگين شرکتتون دقيقا چي کار کرده؟


@کشاورز : ول کن برادر من فاز اطلاعاتي نده اصلا باشه شما حفا برنامه نويس خوبه؟

----------


## Hossenbor

سلام بچه ها سایت  فیلتر شده یکی می تونه اون برنامه رو اینجا بزاره

----------


## a_mosavian

من خودم تقویمش رو شمسی کردم. زبانش رو هم فارسی کردم. ولی توی راست به چپ کردنش گیر کردم! اگه یکی کد راست به چپ کردنش رو دربیاره من حاضرم کد مربوط به این دو قسمت رو بهش بدم تا یه چیز درست در بیاریم بزاریم توی این سایت :دی

----------


## PBayat

سلام دوستان
من با میرور کردن راست به چپ کردمش اما کنترل غیر فعال میشه  :افسرده:

----------


## PBayat

سلام دوستان
من با میرور کردن راست به چپ کردمش اما کنترل غیر فعال میشه  :افسرده:

----------


## a_mosavian

> سلام دوستان
> من با میرور کردن راست به چپ کردمش اما کنترل غیر فعال میشه


 اگه اونجوری جواب میداد که این همه دردسر نمی کشیدیم!  :چشمک:

----------


## Arman_1367

منم یه موقعی سعی کرده بودم راست به چپشم کنم اگه درست یادم باشه بعد از اینکه آینه ایش می کنید کنترل دیسیبل  نمی شه بلکه تو رویدادهای مربوط به Mouse فقط اعداد ورودی با مختصات داخل کنترل که برای جایگاههای مختلف هر آبجک در نظر گرفته شده موقع رسم فرق داره برا همین هست که جواب نمی گیرید من اون موقع نتونستم یه روش برای بر طرف کردن این مشکل پیداکنم شاید شما بتونید !

----------


## mehdi_9009

با میرور کردن راست به چپ می شه (ماننده آینه) ملی از آبجکت های دیگه نمی شه استفاده کرد

----------


## mehdi_9009

می تونین از این لینک استفاده کنید ولی برای C#‎.net  (البته فقط میرور می کنه ماننده آینه)و نمی شه تو فرم از آبجکت های دیگه استفاده کرد 
http://hightech.ir/SeeSharp/righttol...ols-dxperience

----------


## hatef86

سلام 
اگه کسی فارسی شده  کامل آن را می خواهد  با من تماس بگیرد راهنماییش می کنم .

jamialahmadi@gmail.com

----------

